# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Xem video .AVI bị giật.

## seominhthanhvip

máy tớ có cấu hình như sau 
intel pentium 4 cpu 3.00ghz
ram dd2 504mb

tuần trc mới thay hdd 250gb (cái cũ 200gb), cấu hình như trên, cài win xp sp2, codec đầy đủ, k-lite codec pack 5.4 full, sd km player, window media player 9.0 chạy file. tớ chạy file avi nào cũng bị giật cả hình lẫn tiếng, mới đầu chạy còn suông, nhưng càng về sau càng giật. file avi từ 50-> trên 200mb coi cái nào cũng bị giật giật cả :bawling::bawling:. có phải do máy yếu hay do phầm mềm ah?????? làm sao khắc phục đc ah?? (hồi trc khi thay hdd chạy file video rất ngon lành, ko hề bị giật.)

có một đứa bạn em bảo có thể do card màn hình, nhưng tớ "gà" lắm, ko biết phải xem thông số card màn hình ở đâu hết, các pác giúp cho .:bawling::bawling:

----------


## hoaican

cũng lạ đó nhé .vì kể cả card màn hình 64mb thì vẫn chạy ngon lành nếu là file .
bạn xem là khi lướt web có giật hay chỉ là xem avi mới giật thôi 

có thể là card màn hình đã bị hư .vì bị lỗi cũng gây tình trạng này .bạn tháo card màn hình ra .dùng thử bằng card liền main xem hết tình trạng giật không ?

để biết xem là có phải tại hdd hay không .bạn hãy copy file avi đó qua usb rồi cho chạy từ usb .( ko chạy từ hdd nữa ) xem có còn bị giật hay không ?.nếu như vẫn còn giật thì nguyên nhân có lẽ là card màn hình bị lỗi

----------

